# Good watch?



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

My husbands birthday is coming up and I'm trying to figure out what to get him. He really needs a new watch and I came across the  Casio Pathfinder Triple Sensor Watch for only $130, which from looking online is a pretty good price. So.. Yay or nay?? Any other good watches?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

For that price and what it provides it would be a great gift. I use a watch similar to that and use it camping, on the trail and all stuff outdoors. I've had mine for so many years I don't remember how old it is. It's been through several batteries and they last 3-5 years. Finally, some of the buttons are a little squirrely so I'm looking for a replacement. Thanks for this link.

It might not fit the bill for when wearing nice suits or a tuxedo, but I wear mine for everything else. The only thing I wish it had was a stopwatch, but there are watches with all those functions but then the price leaps tremendously, so I learned to do without.

After he opens it, make sure he learns all the calibrations and adjustments cuz if he goes places this is important he'll need to calibrate it for accuracy wherever he is. There are so many factors that can offset the accuracy (time, temperature, pressure) so it's best to readjust when it's important - don't ever NOT calibrate by never calibrating. I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, thank you!


----------

